# Manifold By A Pro...



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love a nice homerun PEX job! :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hideous. Absolutely hideous.

The rust stains around the top of the heater add a nice touch.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Why you following Younger Plumber taking pictures of his work Biz?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Why you following Younger Plumber taking pictures of his work Biz?


Ouch:boxing: Hitting below the belt, are we?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Please tell me you offered to clean that up.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

If you cut that out, can I have it?

The kids have a slip-n-slide and that would be perfect for spraying it with water.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumb26 said:


> Please tell me you offered to clean that up.


Offered...and declined. :wacko:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumb26 said:


> Ouch:boxing: Hitting below the belt, are we?


Bazinga...

I still have birds legs and he loves pointing that out. Lol


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

!

that is all


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Its a Bradford White... I dont see the problem... :detective:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Why you following Younger Plumber taking pictures of his work Biz?


very nice. feeling the love fellas! lmao!
bet those legs look good in a set of heels too  ohhhh yeaaaaa baby


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

The description and picture are priceless:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

That's about as bad as it can get


----------

